# Some of my work at the University of the Incarnate Word



## Mlugo1247 (May 23, 2012)

Hey Brothers, 

Just wanted to share my link to my wordpress.... Mike D. Lugo Jr. I am a Converging Media student at the University of the Incarnate Word, and just wanted to share it with you all. I love my degree program, and I am really excited about expanding my knowledge. I hope you all enjoy feel free to leave any comments you would like. 

Fraternally, 
Bro. Mike


----------



## Mac (May 23, 2012)

Looks good, brother.  Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 24, 2012)

So, I just briefly scanned through a little bit of that.  What exactly is the point of that WordPress thing?  Just basically Blogging stuff that comes to your mind every day?  Maybe as some kind of release?  If that is the case, how do you feel that it works for you?  After seeing your thing, I am kind of hoping that maybe I can start to get into it and make use of it.  Keep track ofmythoghts and feelings and anyother stuff work typing down.  Also, do you have to let EVERYONE have acces to it, or can you limit the audience that reads it?


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Jun 1, 2012)

Brother Michael, 

Wordpress can be used for many different reasons! I personally use it to document the work that I produce for my Comm. Arts. degree. I also use it just to show people some of the things that I like. So I would say it is an overall representation of who I am, and some of the things that I like. I really try to keep my personal life out of it due to the fact that my professors view it. When it comes to the access of it I am not really sure about how restricting who sees it, and I can find out for you. I hope that answers your question Brother Michael. 

Fraternally, 
Bro. Mike 


Michaelstedman81 said:


> So, I just briefly scanned through a little bit of that.  What exactly is the point of that WordPress thing?  Just basically Blogging stuff that comes to your mind every day?  Maybe as some kind of release?  If that is the case, how do you feel that it works for you?  After seeing your thing, I am kind of hoping that maybe I can start to get into it and make use of it.  Keep track ofmythoghts and feelings and anyother stuff work typing down.  Also, do you have to let EVERYONE have acces to it, or can you limit the audience that reads it?


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks good, Bro. Mike.  Keep up the good work.

Bro. Michael, wordpress can be made private, or so they say.  Here's a link to a video about it: wordpress privacy video.  You also might want to think about an onlind journaling system.  One of the more popular seems to be penzu, although there are lots of others.  After reading about it, I might give penzu a try.  It looks pretty good overall, and is private by default.  You can share parts of your journal if you want to.  A couple of other options are dropbox and evernote.  While dropbox is actually an online storage system, it would certainly work for keeping an journal in.  Evernote is a note taking and management system and is pretty neat.  Both of these have desktop and mobile apps and both are accessible through any internet browser as well 

Hope this helps,

Dow


----------



## JMartinez (May 6, 2016)

any Brothers go to UIW?


----------



## drw72 (May 8, 2016)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> So, I just briefly scanned through a little bit of that.  What exactly is the point of that WordPress thing?  Just basically Blogging stuff that comes to your mind every day?  Maybe as some kind of release?  If that is the case, how do you feel that it works for you?  After seeing your thing, I am kind of hoping that maybe I can start to get into it and make use of it.  Keep track ofmythoghts and feelings and anyother stuff work typing down.  Also, do you have to let EVERYONE have acces to it, or can you limit the audience that reads it?



Technically it is what is called a Content Management System (CMS) and started off as a blogging program but has expanded to so much more. No you can build full websites, online ordering and sales, online forums (like this site), and even social media sites like Face Book. I myself use it for my own blog (which I want to evolve into a forum) and built my lodge's website using it.


----------

